# The Lost Mansion Baron Hill - December 2017



## mockingbird (Dec 11, 2017)

The Lost Mansion Baron Hill




When it comes to mansion ruins, this one has always stood out for me, years ago before many explorers even begun posting on here or even knew what this hobby was called, I set my sights on this place thinking maybe one day, when I have seen all I think I can, I may one day see this beautiful mansion 2010/2009 I think I recall seeing pictures for the first time, since then it appears every so often like a glimpse of hidden beauty... Majestic.

So during the summer with my partner and her cousins, it was time to visit Baron Hill...probably the worst time to visit, the foliage was insane, the heat was beating down on you, carrying camera equipment just felt like a hassle and I had been climbing most of the weekend and camping rough, it certainly tested ones legs to keep venturing into the wilderness in search of baron hill. I did wonder halfway into the jungle that was ahead of me if I had taken the much harder route, gradually something appeared out from the woodlands, the pillars of the circular colonnade which many miss the first time exploring this place, so I saw this as a good omen. 

Venturing further into the foliage and it became apparently this mansion was truly hidden, if I was travelling for 6 plus hours to explore this I probably wouldn't, but looking back at the fun I had climbing around and venturing deeper into the woodland, I could be persuaded once more. It really is rather enchanting to see and makes you feel like you are in a completely different place, you feel like you are lost but not in a scary oh wow we wont make it back alive kinda way, it really is a beautiful place and I cannot see anyone being disturbed here whatsoever.

Some history as I am sure many know this. 

Baron Hill Park is an area of parkland north of Beaumaris. It is part of the ancestral land-holding of the Bulkeley family and contains the ruins of the former ancestral home. Baron Hill House and the associated Baron Hill Park were established in 1618 by Sir Richard Bulkeley as the family seat of the influential Bulkeley family.During the English Civil War, Richard Bulkeley's successor, Colonel Thomas Bulkeley (later (Thomas Bulkeley, 1st Viscount Bulkeley), is said to have invited King Charles I to take possession of the house and set up his court there. In the eighteenth century the house was the seat of Richard Bulkeley, 4th Viscount Bulkeley who maintained Jacobite sympathies. The Neo-Palladian style is obvious from the curved facade of the building to the terraces, follies and balconies; this was the style adopted during the 1776 reconstruction of the mansion by architect Samuel Wyatt. However, the mansion was originally built in 1618. There is also an icehouse in the gardens and a lodge house.In the nineteenth century the occupants of Baron Hill remained the dominant Anglesey landowners, possessing estate also at Llanfairfechan and other parts of Caernarfonshire.
During World War I, death duties soaked up the family fortune and made it impossible for the family (by then called Williams-Bulkeley) to continue to maintain the house. During the war, Royal Engineers were stationed at the house. It was later damaged by fire, but the shell of the house survives today.

Apparently it was going to be turned into a hotel...yep I can see that happening 

On with my shots and yes ANOTHER report from me, just shows how busy I had been all year I guess.. 




























































































Hope you enjoyed my take on one of the best mansion ruins ive ever seen! 
As always more coming real soon! its not like I have a backlog...PROMISE ​


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 11, 2017)

Excellent that, it looks like the love child of Whitefields & Nettleham hall!


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 11, 2017)

BikinGlynn said:


> Excellent that, it looks like the love child of Whitefields & Nettleham hall!



Thank you 
ha I agree!!! its a remarkable place to see and walk around thats for sure!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 11, 2017)

That's a really thorough photographic tour of these wonderful ruins MB. Can't believe the bog is still actually there! The shot off the fireplace and possibly an oven surround still in situ hanging on wall with the collapsed floor beneath looks surreal, I that, not much chance of that lot getting nicked! Fab fernery too, nature reclaiming...I can't see this turning into a hotel either, I hope it just stays as it is Thanks enjoyed that MB!


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 11, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> That's a really thorough photographic tour of these wonderful ruins MB. Can't believe the bog is still actually there! The shot off the fireplace and possibly an oven surround still in situ hanging on wall with the collapsed floor beneath looks surreal, I that, not much chance of that lot getting nicked! Fab fernery too, nature reclaiming...I can't see this turning into a hotel either, I hope it just stays as it is Thanks enjoyed that MB!



Thank you for your wonderful comment, it's really difficult for me to show what I want via pictures, no point uploading just anything, fat too many skilled photographers these days to upload tatty photos haha, it's all rather surreal to say the least, as I stated one of the best mansion ruins I've seen in the UK anyway.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 11, 2017)

Superb MB. Wales has got a lot of this sort of stuff. Nature is really taking that back. Loved your take on it. Reminds me of a more remote version of Nettleham Hall near Lincoln.


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 11, 2017)

HughieD said:


> Superb MB. Wales has got a lot of this sort of stuff. Nature is really taking that back. Loved your take on it. Reminds me of a more remote version of Nettleham Hall near Lincoln.



Thank you, I aways said to myself I'd visit here eventually and when I noticed I was close I couldn't not go, I went to Nettleham hall years ago, before I had a camera, so I see what you mean


----------



## smiler (Dec 11, 2017)

Now that's a nice bit of dereliction, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 11, 2017)

smiler said:


> Now that's a nice bit of dereliction, Loved it, Thanks



Thank you sir, it was wonderful glad you like it


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 11, 2017)

Ah mate good to see you posting lots for us again! Another great one, and different for you as well. I love ruined places like this, you have captured it very well. Nice work mate, cheers!


----------



## titimo82 (Dec 11, 2017)

excellent work, i enjoyed watching it


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 12, 2017)

Brewtal said:


> Ah mate good to see you posting lots for us again! Another great one, and different for you as well. I love ruined places like this, you have captured it very well. Nice work mate, cheers!



Posted alot but little or hardly anyone seen much of what I post, it was different but I do like things like this, or weird an wonderful too, this fits what I enjoy for a relaxed walk to be honest, cheers mate for the comment appreciate it


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 12, 2017)

titimo82 said:


> excellent work, i enjoyed watching it



Thank you glad you like this place


----------

